# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  شخصية من الصفوة - السر أحمد قدور

## Ehab M. Ali

*غادر  السر قدور السودان في بداية السبعينات ، وعاش بالشقيقة مصر 26 عاما كاملة لم يعد  خلالها للسودان، حتى عاد للمرة الأولى في معية الصادق المهدي عام 2000، ثم تكررت  زياراته وسفراته بين الخرطوم والقاهرة منذ ذلك الوقت. ورغم سنوات الغياب الطويلة  فإن من يجالس السر قدور ويستمع لحكاويه وغناويه ومدائحه لا يحس بأنه قد  غادر السودان ليوم واحد، فهو مسكون بالسودان وتفاصيل طقسه وتاريخه وفنه وأدبه  وأوضاعه السياسية. وظل مكتبه بالقاهرة نقطة تلاقي دائمةمع القادمين من السودان  شعراء وفنانين وسياسيين. ينطبق على السر قدور القول بأنه صاحب السبع صنائع، فهو  ممثل وفنان وكاتب مسرحي صاحب اسهامات كبيرة في الدراما السودانية، خاصة مع بدايات  التليفزيون في مطلع الستينات. كما إنه شاعر وفنان وملحن ومادح من طراز فريد ومتميز،  وهو أيضا صحفي عمل في مجالات السياسة والفنون والمنوعات والرياضة. وهو إلى جانب كل  ذلك أنصاري "قاطع" ومريخي متعصب للنجمة وله فيها أشعار وغناوي وحكاوي مع شاعر  المريخ مرسي صالح سراج. لكن الأهم من كل ذلك أنه حكاء من طراز فريد، ولديه منجم  حكاوي عن الفن والدراما والغناء والموسيقى والسياسة والصحافة والرياضة لا ينضب.  وإذا كانت الأجيال القديمة تعرف السر قدور من خلال بصماته القوية في الشعر والفن  الغنائي والمسرحي، فإن الأجيال الجديدة لم تكن تعرفه إلا من خلال الحوارات التي  أجراها مع نجوم الفن في مصر من خلال التليفزيون السوداني خلال الأعوام السابقة. لكن  التقديم الحقيقي للسر قدور يتم الآن من خلال برنامج "أغاني وأغاني" الرمضاني على شاشة  قناة النيل الأزرق الذي فتح ذاكرة السر قدور على نهر من الإبداع وشلالات من الطرب  والفرح الدفاق. فتح السرقدور مدرسة مجانية على الهواء لكل محبي الغناء والطرب  يعلمهم فيها أصول الغناء والطرب السوداني من خلال نماذج متعددة تبدأ مع كرومة وسرور  وتمر بالكاشف وعثمان حسين وأبو داود وسيد خليفة والتاج مصطفى وعبد الحميد  يوسف...وغيرهم من أساطين الغناء السوداني...وهي مسيرة لاتتوقف. ولا أظن أن الفنانين  المشاركين في الحلقات، بتفاوت اسهاماتهم وتجاربهم، سيخرجون منها كما دخلوها. فهم  الأكثر استفادة منها ومن ذاكرة السر قدور وخبرته، واكاد أجزم أن كثيرا منهم يتعرف  على قواعد واسس الميلودية السودانية للمرة الأولى خاصة الفنان نادر  خضر الذي إختبر مناطق جديدة في صوته وطريقة واسلوبا في الأداء لم  يكن معتادا عليهما.
وهناك من المطريبن من استفاد من تجربة البرنامج كالفنان عصام محمد نور والفنان الاضافة عاصم البنا والاصوات الجديدة الوافدة محمود عبدالعزيز وطه سليمان والفنان احمد الصادق والجدير بالذكر أن كل الاسماء التي ذكرت من المطربين هم من غلاة المريخيين المتعصبين ويشذ عنهم الفنان جمال فرفور.

*

----------


## ابولين

*ايهاب كل عام انت والاسرة الكريمة بخير0 وتحية خاصة للمبدع السرقدور 0 ربنا يمتعة بالصحة والعافية0 وياهو دا المريخ دايما في الطليعة 00وهكذا الصفوة كلهم ابداع00 وعشت يامريخنا مرفوع الراس 0
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم ياهوبا وكل سنة وانت طيب
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ليك التحية يا هوبا و دائما القامات صفوة
                        	*

----------

